

Unsuck your vagrant: Developing in one VM with Vagrant and Docker - tonyhb
http://tonyhb.com/unsuck-your-vagrant-developing-in-one-vm-with-vagrant-and-docker

======
mkremer90
Great article, I'm not extremely versed in Docker, but it left me with a
better understanding of the process. Thanks!

~~~
tonyhb
Thanks for the feedback, glad it helped!

Took a fair while to write and edit, but it was well worth it. Docker is a
great tool, and the more I use it the more I love it. Would definitely
recommend a try if you have some spare tome soon.

~~~
mkremer90
Yeah, I'm looking at using it for my current project. Need to be able to boot
up dev environments on the fly. Can you get SSH access directly into them
instead of through the original server?

~~~
tonyhb
Not that I know of. I haven't tried exposing an SSH server from containers to
Vagrant (and Vagrant to your machine), but that could be a possibility.

As far as I know, you can only SSH into containers by running `docker attach
{$id/$name}` or `sudo lxc-attach {$id}`.

Dockerfiles might be helpful for you though – they can take care of booting
instances as and when needed?

